# ibooks maverick



## irodp (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai dernièrement installé maverick sur mon mac et je rencontre un problème avec ibooks, je n'arrive pas à synchroniser ibooks mac avec celui de mon ipad. j'ai toute ma collection sur ibooks osx et quand j'ai ajouté un fichier pdf celui ci ne 'est pas synchronisé si l'ipad.
Pouvez vous m'aider.
Merci


----------



## ev (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le même problème : j'ai téléchargé un numéro d'avosmac format pdf, que j'ai placé dans iBooks. Cependant lorsque je synchronise l'iPad, le pdf n'apparait pas dans iTunes...
Si vous avez une piste, merci!


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2013)

@ev, si tu as téléchargé le pdf directement de l'ipad, sers toi du transfert achats.
@irodp, connecte ta tablette à ton ordi, ouvre itunes, sélectionne ton ipad. Dans la partie de droite, de la fenêtre itunes, tu cliques sur l'onglet "livres" puis coche "synchroniser les livres" et il ne reste plus qu'à choisir comment tu synchronises tes livres ou pdf (soit tous ou les sélectionnés).


----------



## ev (2 Novembre 2013)

@lineakd,

Merci pour la réponse, mais j'ai téléchargé le pdf à partir du Mac. Je souhaite le mettre dans iBooks sur l'iPad, mais le pdf n'apparait dans la fenêtre 'livres' lorsque je synchronise l'iPad en usb avec iTunes.


----------



## jordlior (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le meme problème, j'ai aussi installé Maverick et j'arrive pas à synchroniser mes ebook sur ipad. Quelqu'un a t il une solution???

Dans mon Ebook, ce sont des ebooks téléchargés en format epub.

Avant je pouvais mettre mes livres sur itunes et les synchroniser. Maintenant comment faire??

Merci pour la solution


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2013)

@eve & jordlior, est-ce que sur itunes vous avez toujours "Livres" dans la partie "Bibliothèque"? Si oui, sélectionnez la puis sur la partie de droite, cliquez sur ok et "Livres" disparaitra.
Ouvrez ibooks sur vos ordi. Dans la barre de menus, sélectionnez "Fichier" puis "ajouter à la bibliothèque" et il ne vous reste plus qu'à choisir le livre ou le pdf que vous voulez.
Retournez dans la barre de menus d'ibooks, "Fichier" puis dans "Tranférer des livres d'itunes". Vos livres d'itunes apparaitront dans ibooks et ceux d'ibooks dans itunes.
Ceci ne se fait qu'une seul fois, sauf si vous avez d'autres bibliothèques d'itunes pour d'autres idevices.
Après dans dans itunes, en ayant connecté l'ipad ou l'iphone. Il suffit de sélectionner vos idevices. Dans la partie de droite, de la fenêtre itunes, vous  cliquez sur l'onglet "livres" puis cochez "synchroniser les livres" et  il ne reste plus qu'à choisir comment vous synchronisez vos livres ou vos pdf  (soit tous ou les sélectionnés).


----------



## ev (2 Novembre 2013)

@lineakd,
lors de la première ouverture de iBooks les livres ont été transférés depuis iTunes vers iBooks. Dans iTunes je n'ai donc plus de fichiers 'Livres'. 
Par contre le pdf (téléchargé sur le Mac depuis l'installation d'iBooks et donc qui n'a jamais été présent dans iTunes), n'est accessible que depuis iBooks. Le problème c'est qu'il n'apparait pas sous la fenêtre 'livres' de iTunes quand je synchronise l'iPad (j'espère être assez clair...).
Merci en tout cas pour les propositions, bon we !


----------



## jordlior (2 Novembre 2013)

ev a dit:


> @lineakd,
> lors de la première ouverture de iBooks les livres ont été transférés depuis iTunes vers iBooks. Dans iTunes je n'ai donc plus de fichiers 'Livres'.
> Par contre le pdf (téléchargé sur le Mac depuis l'installation d'iBooks et donc qui n'a jamais été présent dans iTunes), n'est accessible que depuis iBooks. Le problème c'est qu'il n'apparait pas sous la fenêtre 'livres' de iTunes quand je synchronise l'iPad (j'espère être assez clair...).
> Merci en tout cas pour les propositions, bon we !



Bonjour,

Merci d'avoir répondu pour moi. En effet avec Maverick "Livres" n'est plus sur itunes et tous le contenu a été transféré sur ibooks. Sinon je n'aurai pas le problème de synchro.
Donc Récap, tous me livres ont été téléchargés sur le net et se trouvent dans ibook, mais impossible de les synchroniser sur Ipad ou Iphone.

Merci à tous.


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

@ev & jordlior, pourtant, test effectué avec un smartphone et une tablette sur deux bibliothèques différentes et aucun problème avec un fichier pdf.


----------



## jordlior (3 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @ev & jordlior, pourtant, test effectué avec un smartphone et une tablette sur deux bibliothèques différentes et aucun problème avec un fichier pdf.



Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse, mais pour moi le problème c'est que les fichiers en .epub ne sont pas reconnus par l'ipad, alors qu'ils sont bien dans Ibooks sur mon Mac et que je peux les ouvrir sur le mac.

Par contre je ne les vois pas sur l'Ipad.
Rappel ce sont des livres téléchargés sur le net. Avant, je n'avais pas ce problème !!!!!


----------



## Bombolini (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour la communauté,
je suis nouveau dans le forum.
Mon soucis est que je viens d'installer le nouveau mavericks dans mon macbook pro.
ibooks est bien là, mais je constate que certains livres sont accessible et d'autres non.
Je dois rajouter que mes synchronisations itunes se faisaient sur un pc (pc ipad et iphone 5).
Quant j'ai acheté le macbook pro, j'ai aussi installé itunes et j'ai commencé à synchroniser aussi mes appareils avec cette machine.
Voilà.
Sur chaque livre inaccessible, j'ai l'icône iCloud qui s'affiche en haut à droite.
Quand je clique dessus il télécharge et à la fin il remet l'icône iCloud, et sur le menu ibooks en haut à droite il me signale qu'il y a un téléchargement disponible.

Au secours s'il vous plait, je suis un novice avec beaucoup de volonté.

Merci


----------

